# Fertilizer bad for fish?



## mijotter (Jul 26, 2011)

I have Tetra FloraPride Fert and was wondering if it is harmful to fish at all. I have 7 live plants in my 29g which seem to be pretty healthy but i want them bigger lol. Thanks. I have 13 danio size fish in there.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

mijotter said:


> I have Tetra FloraPride Fert and was wondering if it is harmful to fish at all. I have 7 live plants in my 29g which seem to be pretty healthy but i want them bigger lol. Thanks. I have 13 danio size fish in there.


Hello m...

It's made for aquatic plants, so if you use it according to the instructions, your fish should be fine. Tetra has a good product, when I've used it. If you want to err on the side of caution, then use half what's directed and check your water chemistry.

Just a thought.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I dose powdered ferts to my tank directly in the water with no issues with my fish. What lighting do you have for your tank? If it is low-lighting, your plants may get big it just may take some time. Increase the light and they grow faster. Just keep in mind that more light will be more things to do for the plants.


----------

